# Forellenköder im Winter



## Bergi (8. Januar 2003)

MOIN!
Naja,jetzt poste ich auch ma was zu Forellen!
Ich war letztes WE nach langer Zeit mal wieder am Forellenteich.
Mit schleppteig konnte ich nur eine Forelle erbeuten...
Gegenüber von mir saßen 2 Kerle die fingen und fingen mit Pose!
Naja,Winter,wasser kalt,der Fisch bewegt sich kaum,das war dir logische Erklärung für mich!
Also Pose dran und mit Maden und Teig an der Pose(ohne schleppen) angeboten.Jedoch hat sich nur eine Forelle den Köder geschnappt!Und die gegenüber fingen und fingen...
Dann bin ich mal rüber und habe gefragt warum die so viel fangen und womit sie angeln.
&quot;Mit Maden&quot;- war die antwort.Aber warum habe ich dann nichts damit gefangen???
Und dann verieten sie mir den Trick!
Sie haben ihre Maden 12 Stunden in LAchs bzw. Forellenrogen geschüttet!Und so rochen die Maden danach!
Er gab mir ein paar davon und prompt konnte ich in einer Stunde noch 7 Forellen fangen und konnte mit immerhin 9 nach Hause.
Und die beiden Kerle sind mit zusammen 62 Foreleln nach Hause...

Naja,und raten mal was ich von den Rognern beim ausnehmen behalten und eingefroren habe... :g 
Nächstes WE gehts wieder los!!!
Dann werde ich berichten!


----------



## Hecht-Mike (9. Januar 2003)

Ich muß ehrlich sagen,das ich es erschreckend finde mit welchen Zahlen an Fängen hier angegeben wird! :e 

Findet ihr das wirklich gut?
Da werden &quot;angeblich&quot; an einen Tag über 60 Forellen gefangen und mitgenommen.Abgesehen davon das soviel
kein Schwein verwerten kann und für die Fische in der True vergammeln zu lassen muß man sie auch nicht fangen.
Du hättest die kerle lieber fragen sollen ob sie glauben das der Besatz vom Himmel fliegt.
Ich habe seid ich vor 3 Jahren mit dem Angeln begonnen habe stetz immer nur so viele Fische auch mitgenomen die ich an einem Tag mit meiner Famielie essen kann.

Tut mir leid aber da krieg ich echt die kriese!!!


----------



## Der_Fischer1982 (9. Januar 2003)

@Hecht-Mikeie Aktion fand vermutlich an einem komerziellen Forellenteich statt. An diesen Anlagen finde ich solches Verhalten vollkommen legitim, an einem Wildgewässer wäre soetwas auch garnicht möglich, erstens kann man dort nicht so eine Menge fangen und 2. haben Forellen in Wildgewässern jetzt Schonzeit.


----------



## Mühle (9. Januar 2003)

Ich sehe das genauso wie Der Fischer. An Forellenteichen muss man ein solches Verhalten akzeptieren. Ob man es wirklich gutheißt oder selbst so handeln würde, sei mal dahingestellt.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## el.perca (9. Januar 2003)

Kann mich Fischer und Mühle nur anschließen.
Der Forellen&quot;puff&quot; ist eben eine andere Welt.

@Bergi: Hört sich nach einem guten Tip an #6 
Erzähl (schreib) mal ob es geklappt hat  #h


----------



## Bergi (9. Januar 2003)

JO,klar werd ich berichten!

Stimmt ich meine einen kommerziellen Forellensee bzw. &quot;Puff&quot;!
Da bezahlt man so viel Knete,das man echt fangen sollte was nur möglich ist!
Ich kenne ein paar die fangen viele Fische und verkaufen die dann an Freunde und bekannte und können sich so das Forellenangeln finanzieren!

Ausserdem Forelle kann ich ohne ende verputzen,mhh lecker!!

bergi


----------



## Forellenudo (9. Januar 2003)

Hi Hecht Mike
Wenn ich so was lese was du da geschrieben hast,da könnte ich so einen Hals kriegen :e .Wenn ich in einen sogennanten Forellenpuff Angeln geh und dafür 16 oder 20 Euro bezahle dann nehme ich die Fische mit ob es jetzt 2 oder 50 Forellen sind ,dann nehme ich mir so viel wie ich verwerten kann und die anderen verschenke ich meinen Bekannten dafür hab ich ja schließlich bezahlt.Und wie schon hier Erwähnt sieht die sache anders aus wenn ich irgentwo am Bach oder im Verein am Fischen bin und das hat sich eh erledigt da sowieso an den meisten Gewässern Fangbegrenzung besteht und das ist auch gut so.Und wenn Bergi schreibt das die gegenüber 62 Forellen hatten kannste davon ausgehen das es ein Forellenpuff war,sonst mußte mir mal ein Öffendliches Gewässer zeigen wo diese Mengen gefangen werden. Zum Abschluss sei noch gesagt:ich habe hier am Board auch schon mein Fett wegbekommen und das weil ich erst geschrieben hab und dann überlegt  

Gruß Forellenudo


----------



## Bergi (9. Januar 2003)

@ Udo:
Naja du hast ja immer Recht!
Mit der AUsnahme der Askari-Sache damals    :m 
Leider niege ich auch dazu schneller zu schreiben als ich denken kann! :g 

Bergi


----------



## Forellenudo (10. Januar 2003)

Hi Boardis
Da ich im Winter des öftern an den sogennanten Forellenpuffs zum Angeln gehe,nehme ich eine wasserkugel mit Pilotkugel (Als Bissanzeiger)und als Köder 1 Lachsei 1 Bienenmade und auf der Hakenspitze wieder ein Lachsei.Das ist mein Persönlicher Top Köder#6 


Gruß Forellenudo #h


----------



## Laksos (10. Januar 2003)

@Bergi
Danke für den Tip! Werden wir demnächst wohl auch mal ausprobieren! - Du schreibst &quot;Lachs- bzw. Forellenrogen&quot;: War das echter, unbehandelter/ nichtkonservierter/ ungesalzener Naturrogen &quot;direkt aus dem Fisch seinem Bauch raus&quot;, oder waren das die Ködereier, die es in den Angelgeschäften in kleinen Gläsern zu kaufen gibt? 

Also mit deinen 9 Forellen (oder auch, wenn&acute;s ein paar mehr gewesen wären), da sehe ich kein Problem: Wenn man damit von einem Forellensee heimkommt und auch den Großteil für den Eigenverzehr einfriert, ist das doch o.k.. Wer seine Fische vergammeln läßt, muß das für sich selbst verantworten, sowas ist natürlich blöd und sollte nicht vorkommen. Aber bei dir sehe ich sowas nicht als Problem!  :m


----------



## Locke (10. Januar 2003)

Auf Deinen Bericht, Bergi, bin ich auch mal gespannt, zumal der Rogen kaum frischer sein kann. Wirst Du den Rogen noch vorher mit irgendeiner Flüssigkeit/Lockstoff behandeln?

Als ich damals mit dem Angeln aufgehört habe, ging das ganze Forellenangeln noch mit selbstgemachten Teig aus Toastscheiben los. Jetzt geht man in den nächsten Laden und kauft sich Teig in den verschiedensten Farben und ekelhaftesten Gerüchen (für den Menschen natürlich).

Ich war schon sooo lange nicht mehr an einem Forellenpuff, das ich auf Grund des Eises hier, mich dazu hinreissen lassen könnte. Bock hätte ich schon.  :q 

Gruss 
Locke


----------



## Bergi (12. Januar 2003)

@ Laksos und Locke:
Die Typen waren ein paar Tage vorher in Schweden oder Norge oder so(kann ich mich net mit aus) und haben da von Fischern die (Lachs-)Rogen geschenk bekommen.
Da haben sie dann die Maden reingetan,ohne sie zu behandeln.
Er meinte aber das frische Forellenrogen auch geh würden.

Das werd ich jetzt am WE ausprobieren und wenns mit den Forellenrogen genau so klappt,dann nehem ich die mit zum AB-Treffen Ruhrgebiet mit!!!

Bergi


----------



## Bellyboatangler (13. Januar 2003)

Ansonsten probier es mit Heringsrogen, die sind leichter zu bekommen. In jedem Fischgeschäft auf Anfrage! Bade da immer im Frühjahr meine Würmer drin und Maden und fische damit auf Aal. Müßte auch bei Forellen gehen!


----------



## Bergi (13. Januar 2003)

@ BBA:
Ist im Ruhrgebiet etwas schwer zu bekommen 

Bergi


----------



## Bellyboatangler (13. Januar 2003)

Dann frag mal nach Forellenrogen im Fischgeschäft nach. Die bekommen die Forellen immer in 5 kg Kisten auf Eis unausgenommen. Frag mal nach , ob sie Dir den Rogen aufbewahren können! Klappt bestimmt.


----------



## Mühle (13. Januar 2003)

@ BBA

Wie machste das mit den Würmern im Rogen? Lässte sie kurz vorm Angeln ein wenig drin laufen oder irgendwie dauerhaft??? Für Aal würde ich das dieses Jahr mal gern ausprobieren!

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Bellyboatangler (13. Januar 2003)

Ich laß die Würmer etwa 1-2 Stunden vorm Angeln in einer extra Madendose mit den Rogen laufen. Riechen dann nach Rogen und fangen dann besser. Bringt aber nur was im Frühjahr und in im Herbst!


----------



## Bergi (13. Januar 2003)

Also ihr Nachteulen:  
Wir haben bei uns in der Grossstadt soweit ich weiss nur ein Fischgeschäft und das ist die &quot;NORDSEE&quot;.Die ahben aber fast nur Meeresfisch.Ausserdem hab ich mir wie gesagt von meinen letzten Forellen am &quot;Puff&quot; die Rogen aufbewahrt.

Bergi


----------



## Bellyboatangler (13. Januar 2003)

Dann kann man wohl nix machen. Bei uns hat sich Nordsee mittlerweile zum reinen Fastfoodrestaurant gewandelt. Gibt nur Gebratenes und nix Frisches mehr! 

Ich muß jetzt auch ins Bett, muß nachher raus zur Arbeit!


----------



## Mühle (13. Januar 2003)

@ BBA

danke für den Tip. Ich werde das dieses Jahr bei uns am Rhein mal austesten. 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## fan__ta (18. Januar 2003)

@bergi
wann kommt der hoffentlich erfolgsbericht?


----------



## Helix (28. Januar 2003)

Hallo

Als das Thema hier von Bergie eröffnet wurde, war ich 2-3 tage später in dortmund am Forellen teich und habe das ausprobiert.

1 Dose maden
1 dose &quot;forellen Lachseier&quot; aus der fisch abteilung des lokalen supermarktes war so ne kleine dose mit 4-5 mm dicken rote forrellen eiern

Die ganzen eier in eine dose rein und mit einen stösel zerdrueckt was relativ einfach ging die maden dazu und das ganze 1 tag vor dem angeln also das die maden zeit hatte sich darin rumzuwühlen...

Morgens zum angelteich hin, der neubesatz wurde eingesetzt und inner halb von 1 1/2h 8 forellen gefangen danch war am ganzen teich ruhe und die meißten sind schon um 13:00 wieder abgehauen.

Fazit  

8 forellen an einen tag ist fuer mich schon ein sehr guter angeltag gewesen (normal sind so 2-4) Danke an Bergi 
Gefangen wurde in allen tiefen mit der stand montage auf teig ging am gesamten teich nichts (stehend wie auch schleppend) die bisse waren auf Maden bündel und maden in verbindung mit einen roten lachsei

Ich werds noch mal ausprobieren beim nächsten angeln auch wenn es ne ganz schöne pamperei is  und alles nach lachs richt schmeckt (besonders die kippen  )

MfG Helix aka Andy


----------



## Hawk321 (4. Februar 2003)

Ich hab schon gute erfahrungen mit diesem Forellen-Maden Mehl gemacht, welches fast überall an den Angelkassen liegt.

@Helix

wie hast du den geangelt? Grund oder Pose und wie tief bzw. wie hoch hast du die Maden angeboten?


----------



## Helix (12. Februar 2003)

Sorry für die verspätete antwort hab den Thread irgend wie nich mehr im auge gehabt  

Gefangen habe ich eigentlich in alle tiefen der teich an den wir waren hatt eine durchschnitts tiefe von ca 2.50m habe die mei0ten bisse bei einer tiefe von ca 1.80m gehabt aber auch auf meiner 2ten rute die ca 1.20 tief war ein kollege hatt mit den gleichen köder ca 20cm über grund gefangen 

Montage war eigentlich eine schlepp montage also 4gr lang gezogener schwimmer (hersteller fällt mir grad nich ein is aber an einen ende gelb am anderen rot zum um drehen...) eine olivette drauf 120cm vorfach und 12er haken 
Die stand montage war eine Styropor kugel von ca 2cm durchmesser mit 1,5gr olivette 60cm vorfach und auch 12er haken 

MfG HeliX


----------



## MarkusBoehm2 (2. Juni 2003)

hi, bin neu hier kann mir einer sagen, was forellenrogen ist und wo man den kriegt und wie teuer?
Bitte um schnelle Antwort

Gruß Markus


----------



## Mühle (2. Juni 2003)

Forellenrogen ist halt der Laich/die Eier des Forellenrogners, also des Weibchens.

Ob es den ähnlich wie Lachseier zu kaufen gibt, weiß ich nicht. Ich bewahre bei Bedarf den Rogen der gefangenen Forellen nach dem Ausnehmen einfach auf.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Forellenudo (2. Juni 2003)

@all

Hab von Forellenteichangler ein kleines teil erworben wo man die Säckchen mit rogen selber herstellen kann,ist genial und sehr einfach vor allem im winter wenn man nicht weiß wie man es am haken befestigen soll,wenn interesse besteht stell ich gerne ein foto auf die seite.


gruß udo#h 

man kann natürlich auch andere sachen damit befüllen zum beispiel tauwürmer oder fischabfälle für Aal.


----------



## MarkusBoehm2 (2. Juni 2003)

wäre nett, wenn du davon mal ein foto reinsetzen würdest

Gruß Markus


----------



## Leif (7. Juni 2003)

Habe im Winter 2001 mit 2 Maden am 18er Haken 112 Forellen alline gezogen.
Davon haben über die hälfte auf eingelegte Maden gebissen. 
Teils auf Leber und Teils auf fischiege Aromen.
Kleiner Tipp am Rande im Winter geht ja nicht viel auf schleppen.
Ein 5 Gramm schweres Birnenblei nehmen und dahinter ein mittel langes Vorfach anknüpfen.
Darauf kommt eine rote Styroporkugel und Forellenrogen. Dies wird langsam über den Grund gezupft.
Es fängt deshalb so gut, weil die Forellen ja nicht richtig laichen können und ihren Rogen nur so rausschmeissen. Darauf gehen die anderen wie hulle.
Und noch was wegen der Stückzahl. Ich will nicht prollen sondern nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass sie fangen.
Und Forellen haben in stehenden Gewässern keine Schonzeit.
Und ich habe meine Forellen an ein Altenheim verschenkt wo ich gerarbeitet habe.
Und solche Aussagen, wie hier gefallen sind, dass sich welche über die Menge beschwert haben, können nur Angler machen die nicht gut fangen.
Ich kam mir früher auch doof vor wenn ich 4 hatte und neben mir einer 30. Habe aber mir viel angelernt und stehe heute daneben und weiß das ich das Zeug drauf habe doppelt soviel zu fangen. Natürlich nur wenn es ein guter Tag ist.
Gruß leif


----------



## Wolfsburger (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Forellenköder im Winter*

Ich habe mal ne Frage. Lohnt es sich um diese Zeit auch noch Maden in Rogen einzulegen oder ist es jetzt schon zu spät, weil eigentlich gehen die Forellen nur im Winter bzw. Frühling auf Rogen oder?


----------



## Rheila84 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Forellenköder im Winter*



duck_68 schrieb:


> Hast Du eigentlich gesehen, dass der letzte Beitrag hier vor *6 Jahren *verfasst wurde.....#t



Na und?
Und nochmal ein Jahr später, interessiert mich die Frage auch, ob man im Sommer mit Rogen fangen kann 

Gehts?

LG


----------



## Wolfsburger (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Forellenköder im Winter*



Rheila84 schrieb:


> Na und?
> Und nochmal ein Jahr später, interessiert mich die Frage auch, ob man im Sommer mit Rogen fangen kann
> 
> Gehts?
> ...


 
Na wenn ich das wüsste. Mir antwortet ja keiner :c:c


----------



## paulbarsch (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Forellenköder im Winter*

hallo boardi,
im sommer fägst du eher nichts auf rogen,ausser mal ein aal,oder brassen und rotaugen!
die beste zeit ist von jetzt bis in den märz hinein!
gruss andreas


----------



## scania1998 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Forellenköder im Winter*

moin kennt vieleicht jemand tinas angelsee in ratekau ruppersdorf und kann mir vieleicht jemand sagen was dort gerade für köder laufen 

danke schonmal im vorraus gruss paddy|kopfkrat


----------



## scania1998 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Forellenköder im Winter*



Hecht-Mike schrieb:


> Ich muß ehrlich sagen,das ich es erschreckend finde mit welchen Zahlen an Fängen hier angegeben wird! :e
> 
> Findet ihr das wirklich gut?
> Da werden &quot;angeblich&quot; an einen Tag über 60 Forellen gefangen und mitgenommen.Abgesehen davon das soviel
> ...



naja aber vilt. kann der jenige die fische ja verwerten wenn ich angeln gehe stehen meine verwandten auch schlange und warten darauf das ich endlich mal n fisch fange also wenn ich so 30 stück mal fangen würde wäre das für mich überhaupt kein problem die an mann zu kriegen und das hat viele vorteile 

1.ich habe spass am angeln
2.meine freune und verwandten freuen sich wenn sie mal n frischen fisch bekommen und dann auch noch umsonst


----------



## paulbarsch (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Forellenköder im Winter*

wenn man bedenkt,wie hoch die preise mitlerweile am forellensee sind,dann höre ich bestimmt nicht nach 5 oder 6 gefangenen forellen auf! und mal ganz ehrlich,wann hat man denn mal 60 stück? und wenn man sie hat,dann sind es gurken von 300-400 gramm,vor dem ausnehmen

gruss andreas


----------



## scania1998 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Forellenköder im Winter*



paulbarsch schrieb:


> wenn man bedenkt,wie hoch die preise mitlerweile am forellensee sind,dann höre ich bestimmt nicht nach 5 oder 6 gefangenen forellen auf! und mal ganz ehrlich,wann hat man denn mal 60 stück? und wenn man sie hat,dann sind es gurken von 300-400 gramm,vor dem ausnehmen
> 
> gruss andreas



so sihts mal aus mein persönlicher rekord waren 21 zwischen 500 und 800 gramm die schwerste 1,2 kilo aber die bidingungen waren top der see war gut besetzt und das was sowiso nichts anderes als glück das kommt nur selten vor.


----------



## scania1998 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Forellenköder im Winter*



Wolfsburger schrieb:


> Na wenn ich das wüsste. Mir antwortet ja keiner :c:c



im sommer kannst du ambesten aktiv angeln mit kleinen spinnern wobblern oder sbiro und eine jokerrute mit bienenmade auslegen:m


----------

